# probation situation needs some help guys



## spudnic (Sep 27, 2011)

So im on probation stuck living at my house. i want to start traveling again cause im realy bad at whats the word not traveling i guess. If i leave and get caught i do 24 weeks to 3 years. But im still dabating on what to do. Any ideas on fake names, how to get away with leaving, where my warrents wont be extraditable, etc. I need some andvice and help guys. im realy stuck in a rut.


----------



## CooperBoo (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm just finishing up, did my 11/29. Try sticking it out, if ya cant just dont go back to that state.


----------



## spudnic (Sep 27, 2011)

i got 3 years and 6 months left of this shit. i got caught cause i already skipped town before and it was still extraditable in oregon and im from california. if i get far enough away you think they would still extradite me?


----------



## trash diver (Sep 27, 2011)

Ride it out dude,even if you never got caught,you will always be a fugitive.


----------



## spudnic (Sep 27, 2011)

i need to figure out a fake name of some sort if im gonna skip town again. anyone know anything on that?


----------

